# Error 1305



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

OK, well, I found my old COD CD, and I decided to install it again. It started intsalling etc., but at the end of the installation this popped out:

"Error 1305: Error reading from G:\Setup\Data\uo\pakuo000.pk3. Verify that the file exists and that you can acess it."

Well, I looked there, and it does exist. When I also press "Cancel" I get this:

"Error: -1603 Fatal error during installation.

Consult Windows Installer Help (Msi.chm) or MSDN for more information."...

I'll be happy if someone can help me out with this.


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello,
you have played CoD on the same PC before? If your hardware doesn't meet the requirements, 

are you sure your CoD disc is clean? Not damaged?

Also make sure that you don't have any unnecessary tasks running background while installing.

Make sure that you have latest drivers for your hardware.

Might be that you don't have full access on your account. Go to *My Computer*, right-click Cod disc and choose *Properties*, then go to *Security* tab. Choose your account, *Permission* section, click to select *Full Control* check box under *Allow* and then click *Advanced*. Click to select *Replace permission entries on all child objects with entries shown here that apply to child objects *, then *OK*.
Wait until Windows applied permissions, then run CoD setup again.


----------



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

I haven't played it on this PC before, but the game is 6 years old, so my PC does meet the requirments.

Well, I cleaned the CD, but I still get the same problem, and it's almost scratchless.

And yeah, I already have full access...


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Please give me your system specs (RAM, processor, graphics card) so we will see if you even meet the requirements.
It's not impossible.


----------



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that if my PC is able to run GTA IV, it's able to run 6 years old game.

But here it is anyway:

RAM: 4 GB
Graphic card: QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550, 2666 MHz (8 x 333)
Graphic card: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT (1024 MB)


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

You could try to fix your InstallShield Wizard, with these insturctions: http://consumerdocs.installshield.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=Q108158&sliceId=1


----------

